# My first year of fishing and did it all from a kayak. (pics)



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I used to go fishing once in a blue moon with a worm and a bobber and catch nothing but a buzz. Last year I got a kayak and was amazed how many fish I would spot on river trips, so I couldn't wait for this spring to come around to get my fishing license and do some kayak fishing. I think I'm hooked and there is so much to learn, I'm basically a one trick pony right now and haven't had much success except for using shallow diving crankbaits. On my two local rivers, that's fine because I been nailing them, but when I try other rivers or lakes I don't do as good. 

In order of places I have fish according to amount of time I go.

Auglaize River - Closest to me and have caught majority of my fish on it, mostly smallies and some nearing 20 inches, maybe more. I prolly been out on it at least 20 times.

Lima Lake - Been there about 4 times now, including twice the last two days, yesterday from 11pm to 4am and tonight 6pm to 11pm. I caught one tiny bluegill in those two trips. The other two times I caught one fish each time, a saugeye and a nice size white crappie. I see all kinds of fish around, but I just haven't figured out lake fishing and fishing for other fish besides bass, like I have rivers.

Blanchard River - Went twice, caught 9 bass my first time, one large and the rest smallies, went just last week for the second time, caught a 17.5 inch smallie and a 13.5 large and some rock bass and small smallies.

Maumee River - Caught a Channel catfish and a freshwater sheepshead/drum from Independence Dam to Florida,Ohio. The River was murky and moving really fast so I was lucky to get those two on that day.

Big Darby Creek - Fished on the uppers trip from Trapper John's and had zero luck. 

Paint Creek - Fished on it from Water's Edge Canoe Livery, Bridge trip and had zero luck.

Little Miami River - Fished on it from my campsite at Morgan's Riverside Campgrounds in Morrow, Ohio and caught a freshwater sheephead/drum. I then fished on it on the 12 mile trip from ther canoe livery and had one huge bite in the middle of a rapid and after a brief fight, it got off from me.

Alum Creek - I only fished the lake for about 10 minutes and I a pond beside it for about 20 mins, but had zero luck while doing so.

To sum it up, I have had great success with bass on the Auglaize and Blanchard every time i been on it, and decent on the Maumee for the conditions, but not much luck anywhere else, nothing has compared to the Auglaize and Blanchard.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

Forgot to mention that I caught them all on zebco 404 and zebco slingshot reels with just as cheap rods. I have a better reel/rod but its a spinning reel and I don't know how to use them very good. I think I prefer shorter rods when kayaking fishing. This is the ones that I took pics of, I was too lazy most of the other times on some nice fish.

I was so big of a noob at first, the 1st pic I posted was one of the first fish I caught and I thought it was a largemouth.

Is the 4th pic a smallmouth also? I caught it with half a mile on the same river as the 1st pic and it's so much darker.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Great job keep it up. I love my yak. i'll say it to many nobs on here to congratulate you on a successful season..


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Hell yeah! Keep it up! 

Now you gotta get into the chrome once it gets cold! Thats a whole other experiance.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

that cool. always wanted a yak. but my back wont let me.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

goodjob kayakin kev, i started out same as you bobber and a worm and now i buy too much stuff.....gotta hide it from my wife. (jk she gets it and enjoys fishing too) i bought a canoe and trolling motor 2 years ago and it has opened up my options tremendously. I bought a fish finder this year for it and that has also changed things and made it easier to locate structure. Keep up the good work and tight lines!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I use a lot of shallow diving crankbaits in my local streams too. They are great for water 3' or less but when you get into deeper pools they are not as effective. Deeper pools I will throw a swimbait, a tube, or a wacky senko. 

I have mainly fished rivers/streams my whole life and rarely ever lake fish. When I do fish lakes I don't do very well. Its a totally different type of fishing than fishing moving water.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

So your a rook and you like to show off........nothing wrong with that. Before you get cynical, fish your but off. Good things come to those who go. --Tim


----------

